# Swearing bare-breasted activists rush at Putin and Merkel



## Renny (Apr 9, 2013)

*Swearing bare-breasted activists rush at Putin and Merkel*

Checkout Putin's and Merkel's reactions 

*rt.com/files/news/1e/a3/10/00/femen-putin-merkel-hannover.si.jpg

*rt.com/files/news/1e/a3/10/00/fe-2.jpg

*rt.com/files/news/1e/a3/10/00/fe-3.jpg


Topless activists from the Femen protest group tried to disrupt the visit of Russian President Putin and Chancellor Merkel to the Hannover Messe tech show. They had anti-Putin slogans on their semi-naked bodies and were shouting obscenities.

The two politicians, who were visiting the Volkswagen exposition at the time the activists launched their protest, noticed them, but mostly ignored the stunt. Guards detained the young women.

But speaking later at a joint media conference, Vladimir Putin admitted he liked the performance.

“We knew it was coming. You should thank the Ukrainian girls for helping you promote the fair,” he said.

He added he had failed to notice whether the activists were blondes or brunettes, yet alone discern their slogans, and advised them to be properly dressed next time they want to come for a political debate.

Angela Merkel said such actions are part of what being a democracy is, but voiced doubt that a protest should be voiced in the form that Femen choose for it. She added that German authorities will investigate whether the topless action should have any legal ramification for the activists.

Femen has targeted Putin several times previously. In December 2012 they caught his arrival at a Brussels airport. And in March 2012 they barely missed his arrival at a polling stating during the Russian presidential election and proceeded to attempt stealing the box containing his ballot.

The last semi-naked protest staged by Femen group was against Tunisian authorities over what they call an Islamist attack on women’s rights.

Swearing bare-breasted activists rush at Putin and Merkel (VIDEO, PHOTOS) RT News


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Putin putin 
Funny bit was him quipping that its best to discuss politics when fully dressed, before shouldering his bazooka and riding away on his bear chariot


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

> They had anti-Putin slogans on their semi-naked bodies and were shouting obscenities.


Who's gonna read the 'Anti Putin Slogans' anyway?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 10, 2013)

Putin in the first pic is like 'Damn those are some good knockers'


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 10, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Putin in the first pic is like 'Damn those are some good knockers'



lol roflol


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah lol.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 10, 2013)

he is actually enjoying . OMFG 

*assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1310670.1365437382!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/putin.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh he was just having some fun, deserves it after all the tiger wrestling and flying supersonic jets at air shows
Remember that time when students voluntarily posed nude for a calender just for putin? They were not even protesting 

Only, politics can and has been duscussed naked... once us pres FDR met Winston Churchill, who was waiting for him totally naked, and said  "You see, Mr. President, I have nothing to hide." 
True story


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's what Putin said


			
				Putin said:
			
		

> wow,you have nice Boobscovich,Can i sleepski with you?


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

@Commander: You may want to copyright that word of "-scovich" for future royalties. 
Suggestion : SPOILER your comment.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Gay Rights Activists, Topless Protesters Greet Putin - YouTube


----------

